# Freitag, der 13. - Murphys Gesetz lebt ! x 15



## krawutz (13 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

Geil  :thx: dir


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Mai 2016)

krawutz schrieb:


> ​



Ein 2er Golf mit Scirocco Front 

Wer baut denn sowas?


----------



## Spezi30 (13 Mai 2016)

oha...hoffe, es sind noch alle wohlauf... Danke


----------



## comatron (13 Mai 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Ein 2er Golf mit Scirocco Front
> 
> Wer baut denn sowas?



Das ist eine Spezialvariante, um Abgas- und sonstige Kontrolleure zu irritieren.


----------



## Padderson (13 Mai 2016)

in einigen Fällen wars wohl eher das 13. Bier


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)




----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2016)

Klasse happy010


----------

